# Seeking Nigerian Buck for Lease in Southern OR



## mistivydel (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm in need of a Nigerian dwarf buck that could be leased for a short time for breeding. We could even bring our two yearling does to your farm for a date. Clean herd, and they don't leave the farm. We keep our goats for our personal milking use, no showing. 

Anyone in the Rogue Valley area (we're in Grants Pass) who might have a healthy buck available, please let me know!


----------

